# Illustrator Pfadtext-Werkzeug



## Paraneuros (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich zeichne gerade ein Logo nach für eine Freundin.
so ich muss 2 Schriften über das Pfadtext-Werkzeug in das Logo einfügen.
Habe jeweils 2 kreise aufgezogen den einen für die eine Schrift und logischerweise den anderen für die andere Schrift.
Aber wenn ich nun mit dem Pfadtext-Werkzeug draufklicke kann ich jeweils immer nur in eine Richtung schreiben.von links nach rechts so oben um den kreis herum
Aber für Schrift nummer 2 muss ich UNTEN herum an dem Kreis..aber es lässt mich immer wieder nur von rechts nach links...und nicht so als würde die Schrift daran hängen...
so da das eh keiner verstanden hat..hier das ganze mal bildlich HIER
das DIN--- muss in die andere Richtung..


----------



## Roman-studios (4. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es in Coral ist dann schick mir die Datei ich mache es dir

roman-studios@gmx.de


----------



## Paraneuros (4. Oktober 2007)

Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es in Coral ist dann schick mir die Datei ich mache es dir
> 
> roman-studios@gmx.de



im Header steht es schon..
ILLUSTRATOR...


----------



## Roman-studios (4. Oktober 2007)

Ach so schuldige


----------



## Paraneuros (4. Oktober 2007)

Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> Ach so schuldige



kein ding...danke dir ja das du dir gedanken gemacht hast wie es hätte gehen können...aber wie geht es denn da..vielleicht ist es in Illustrator gleich..


----------



## Roman-studios (4. Oktober 2007)

In Coral einfach Modify-Transform-Horinzontal

so gehts in Coral


----------



## thoru (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin Paraneuros...

vor dem Schriftzug müsste eigentlich ein Prompt (dünner senkrechter Strich mit einem waagerechten oben und unten) auftauchen wenn du ihn markierst.
Wenn du den Prompt mit der Maus anklickst und gedrückt hältst kannst den Schriftzug
nicht nur um den Kreis herum scheiben, sondern auch nach innen, wenn du die Maus
entsprechend nach innen ziehst. Den Abstand zum Kreis kannst du über Hoch/Tief stellen
in der Zeichenpalette einstellen.

cu
thoru


----------



## Paraneuros (5. Oktober 2007)

thoru hat gesagt.:


> Moin Paraneuros...
> 
> vor dem Schriftzug müsste eigentlich ein Prompt (dünner senkrechter Strich mit einem waagerechten oben und unten) auftauchen wenn du ihn markierst.
> Wenn du den Prompt mit der Maus anklickst und gedrückt hältst kannst den Schriftzug
> ...


Danke Dir,aber habe vorhin meinen Ausbilder mal fix gefragt er hat es mir gezeigt.danke nochmal trotzdem


----------

